
Mockbin: generate custom endpoints to test, mock, and track HTTP requests - robinhowlett
http://mockbin.com/
======
sinzone
Hi all - happy to get feedback.

Also, someone added Mockbin on Docker:
[https://registry.hub.docker.com/u/tomdesinto/mockbin/](https://registry.hub.docker.com/u/tomdesinto/mockbin/)

~~~
voltagex_
Getting a strange SSL error "SSL connection failed" on your apiembed.com
iframe

~~~
codeinchaos
cannot seem to replicate ... we're behind Cloudflare, so you could be seeing
an older version of the page, we had the SSL issue earlier and fixed it.

~~~
voltagex_
It's a broken proxy between me and your site. Sorry!

------
doomspork
This is really neat. We used Apiary at my last company to document our APIs
and the added benefit is that it did just this, generated and tracked a mock
endpoint. Really cool stuff.

~~~
sinzone
Thanks. Let us know if you need some particular additional feature.

------
voltagex_
I can see this is a cool tool but does anyone have any real world examples of
how this would be used?

~~~
doomspork
I've found these tools particularly useful if you've got your team divided up
into frontend vs backend/platform. We would discuss and mock up the endpoint
to unblock the API consumers while the actual service is built.

------
fideloper
Anyone else get their well-timed email with a link to the "/newest" page for
this submission? Interesting strategy :D

~~~
fideloper
I guess this can be seen as negative, I was curious if this was something
y'all see a lot. Opinions?

------
seivan
Would be cool if this could generate into a framework to run the mock locally
for tests. So you would run a local server instead of mocking the network
calls and returning json on a method level, you would actual _hit_ a server.

Or is that bad? Curious to hear other takes on it.

Either for testing an SDK or the network layer of app itself.

~~~
codeinchaos
we're adding proxy functionality to it this week.

------
WaxProlix
Now what we _REALLY_ need is the ability to mock SOAP endpoints.

Semi-relatedly: I've never seen YAML over the web before, mostly just in
config files and such. Is that common? Are there any examples of use out
there?

~~~
codeinchaos
I'm adding SOAP to the backlog:
[https://github.com/Mashape/mockbin/issues/12](https://github.com/Mashape/mockbin/issues/12)

as for YAML, I think its best for human readability, rather than actual usage
in libraries.

------
earless1
Does this tool also have the ability to record responses from API endpoints
for future use?, or do I have to already have the response object available?

~~~
codeinchaos
it does not, plenty of other tools to capture HAR response objects:
[http://ahmadnassri.github.io/har-
resources/](http://ahmadnassri.github.io/har-resources/)

~~~
earless1
Thanks for the link

------
voltagex_
A simpler alternative is [http://httpbin.org](http://httpbin.org) (but the
more the merrier!)

~~~
codeinchaos
not quite the same, this is for creating custom mocked endpoints, while
httpbin is pre-defined utility endpoints

------
voltagex_
Any plans to add websocket support?

~~~
codeinchaos
yes! already brainstorming roadmap ideas:
[https://github.com/Mashape/mockbin/issues](https://github.com/Mashape/mockbin/issues)

